# Diamond Resorts SunOptions Members Beware



## BoredinVT (Apr 23, 2011)

As a long time memeber of Diamond Resorts points system, I'm alarmed to see availability pretty much nonexistent for much of May through most of August this year in Williamsburg Va. Oddly enough, I can go to Expedia.com, or any other of the many travel website, and find any full weeks I wont this Summer at these Williamsburg resorts. And another thing, Club members are not allowed to book anything less than 3 days in advance, but on the travel websites, I can book at Greensprings or Powhatan starting tonight! What gives here?  Is Diamond Resorts doing what RCI is doing by selling off the prime weeks to the gerneral public via travel websites?  I wrote an email to the CEO of Diamond a week ago about this subject. I'M STILL WATING FOR HIS RESPONSE!


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 25, 2011)

*HuH?*

What does this have to do with the original post?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 25, 2011)

BoredinVT said:


> As a long time memeber of Diamond Resorts points system, I'm alarmed to see availability pretty much nonexistent for much of May through most of August this year in Williamsburg Va. Oddly enough, I can go to Expedia.com, or any other of the many travel website, and find any full weeks I wont this Summer at these Williamsburg resorts. And another thing, Club members are not allowed to book anything less than 3 days in advance, but on the travel websites, I can book at Greensprings or Powhatan starting tonight! What gives here?  Is Diamond Resorts doing what RCI is doing by selling off the prime weeks to the gerneral public via travel websites?  I wrote an email to the CEO of Diamond a week ago about this subject. I'M STILL WATING FOR HIS RESPONSE!



At those resorts and others Diamond owns weeks (intervals) and pays the fees on them as would any other owner. Once they do it makes sense they wuld want to recover those fees lke any other owner and one way to do that is to rent. The fees are paid so what they rent it for is up to them - it can be below the fee level if they want.  It isn't a great situation but it is legal and the Association has their fees so all is well on that important side.


----------

